# No Points From Budget



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 4, 2012)

As I almost expected, over 6 weeks has now passed since I concluded a 2 week car rental from Budget under the 4x Points offer and no Points have posted. Before I begin a wild goose chase, should I contact budget or AGR first? And yes, I was registered for the Partner Points Program this was offered under.


----------



## Jim G. (Aug 4, 2012)

I would wait at least another couple of weeks. I got mine awhile back, but I don't remember how long it took.


----------



## tonys96 (Aug 4, 2012)

I had to call both Budget and AGR. Don't know which got it done, but about a week later, the points showed up.


----------



## Dovecote (Aug 4, 2012)

I had problems with prompt posting of Budget points and 2x promo points a few years ago. After waiting two weeks with no posting of points I contacted Budget with an email. Within a day I got a response and shortly afterwards my points posted.

To contact Budget at their home page click on Customer Care (near the top of the page)>E-Mail Assistance>Contact Us. Explain your situation in the Comment Box. Good luck.


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 4, 2012)

Thanks everyone for your advice-I just got off the blower with Budget Customer Service and sure enough even though my AGR info was in the res, the renting location did not apply it. The agent I spoke with said everything should now be good; so I guess I'll see if this gets the Kitty fed.


----------



## Anthony (Aug 4, 2012)

When you get your printed rental contract at the Budget counter, look for something like the following: *2v/7000012345* (assuming 7000012345 is your AGR#).

(*2v* means Amtrak, like *AA* is American Airlines or *UA* is United Airlines.)

Then, when you turn the car back in and get a final receipt from the car return person (often printed from their handheld device in the parking lot), look for a number of miles/points awarded on the receipt.

Hope this helps!


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 4, 2012)

Good point, Anthony! Also check for the same when staying at hotels!


----------



## Shortline (Aug 4, 2012)

I earn a large percentage of my AGR points from car rentals, anywhere from 800-2200 per month-Never had a problem with Hertz or Enterprise, but Budget has some issues sometimes. Some of the locations are franchisees, and use a different computer system. Last week for example I was in Birmingham. Their system won't take a 2V rewards number code, their computers aren't on the same system or something. So, thanks for the reminder, I need to call on mine too!


----------



## OlympianHiawatha (Aug 9, 2012)

As a quick follow-up, the missing Points posted this morning, just 5 days after calling Budget and tracking them down. And 3,000 big ones at that


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 9, 2012)

Congratulations on getting it resolved!


----------



## Shanghai (Aug 14, 2012)

I received bonus AGR points from Enterprise that for a car rental today

for a car that I returned last Saturday. I did not receive any rail points

which I thought I would get as a Partner with Amtrak. Should I get rail points?


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 14, 2012)

Shanghai said:


> I received bonus AGR points from Enterprise that for a car rental today
> 
> for a car that I returned last Saturday. I did not receive any rail points
> 
> which I thought I would get as a Partner with Amtrak. Should I get rail points?


If you signed up for the Summer Well Spent promotion and had not already received 1000 bonus rail points for partner transactions, you should get 200 rail points (what are now called Elite Qualifying Points) for your car rental. The promotion ended Saturday (8/11), so your return on Saturday is just under the wire. See of the points post overnight (sometimes they do a bonus sweep once a day). If you don't see 200 EQP's in a week or so, call AGR.


----------



## Shortline (Aug 17, 2012)

SOMEBODY is watching the forums, just got a call from Budget, the person on the phone said he was contacted by AGR about the above post where my points didn't credit, and I had said I was going to call.....Frankly, I had forgotten about it and never did call Budget...) Long story short, apparently AGR saw the post and asked them to call, and they did. Very cool, as I had forgotten all about it, and would probably have lost those points. Thanks AGR! Never had a vendor track me down trying to give me points before!

Though, now that I think about it, how did AGR know it was me on here and give them my cell phone number??? I don't have any personal info on my account......At least I didn't THINK I did....


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 17, 2012)

Shortline said:


> 1345217006[/url]' post='387837']Though, now that I think about it, how did AGR know it was me on here and give them my cell phone number??? I don't have any personal info on my account......At least I didn't THINK I did....


You don't. Maybe AGR just realized you didn't receive points. Perhaps Budget posted a -0- point transaction, someone from AGR saw it and questioned Budget why they would post -0- points if you didn't rent from them?





I think it's just a coincidence that the call came shortly after your post!


----------



## Anthony (Aug 17, 2012)

Actually, Shortline, there's no conspiracy -- I thought Amtrak could help, so I copied your message that explained the Budget problem at Birmingham, and sent it to one of our contacts there asking if they had heard about this problem before. As the_traveler said, maybe they were able to match up a failed points transaction at the Birmingham location, and put two and two together to find you. You have to admit that the number of people in a year who attempt to earn AGR points at the Birmingham Budget counter, specifically, has to be pretty small. But anyway, I'm glad it was resolved! Hopefully this will mean good things for others who try to earn AGR points at franchise Budget locations in the future.


----------



## Shortline (Aug 17, 2012)

Anthony said:


> Actually, Shortline, there's no conspiracy -- I thought Amtrak could help, so I copied your message that explained the Budget problem at Birmingham, and sent it to one of our contacts there asking if they had heard about this problem before. As the_traveler said, maybe they were able to match up a failed points transaction at the Birmingham location, and put two and two together to find you. You have to admit that the number of people in a year who attempt to earn AGR points at the Birmingham Budget counter, specifically, has to be pretty small. But anyway, I'm glad it was resolved! Hopefully this will mean good things for others who try to earn AGR points at franchise Budget locations in the future.


Thanks, hopefully they will be able to fix it at the locations that have issues. I still think I'll keep on wearing the tin-foil hat I use to keep mind reading devices at bay-I thought it was just for protection from aliens, but now it seems it is also terrestrial......unless....maybe they're already here........


----------



## Acela150 (Aug 17, 2012)

PRR 60 said:


> Shanghai said:
> 
> 
> > I received bonus AGR points from Enterprise that for a car rental today
> ...


So TQP's are now EQP's???? :blink: hboy:


----------



## PRR 60 (Aug 17, 2012)

Acela150 said:


> PRR 60 said:
> 
> 
> > you should get 200 rail points (what are now called Elite Qualifying Points
> ...


Yeah, you're right. It is Tier Qualifying Points (TQP). I was confusing different programs.


----------



## the_traveler (Aug 17, 2012)

Not paying for trips in the Penthouse Suite, I don't worry about TQP or EQP or any of those abbreviations! The only one I care about is AGR!


----------

